# SIR GTI-R (My S14 K's)



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

my new /////ALPINE CDA- 1915








the front door's fitted with SCS- 1756








Nice pic of here a hid the tweeters








sub fitted in right rear guard

















rolling stock 
17" G.MAX 
225/45/17's front
235/45/17's rear
running 13 psi std with restrictor removed 

well next thing on the list is a big bore zorst
would love to repaint it too ANYTHING BUT BLACK


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good. Whats wrong with black?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

engine pics!!!


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

would post pic's but pic size is little bigg for forum 
new heat shield prototype :banhump: 
http://sirgtir.orcon.net.nz/Car stuff/heat sheild.JPG
new landscape pic 
http://sirgtir.orcon.net.nz/Car stuff/side on over ohope.jpg
will post more pic's soon


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice car, the filter shield is a good idea! Beautiful background in your full car picture you must love the view in New Zealand, and the whindy roads too i bet!


----------

